# [Technik-Ratgeber] Realme GT - Andorid-Handy für Gamer im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Realme GT - Andorid-Handy für Gamer im Test *

						Der chinesische Hersteller Realme hat kürzlich sein Smartphone-Flaggschiff Realme GT 5G auf den Markt gebracht. Das Handy möchte mit Top-Hardware und einer auf Gamer ausgelegten Technik den großen Namen den Rang ablaufen. Wir haben das Realme GT dem Praxistest unterzogen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Realme GT - Andorid-Handy für Gamer im Test *


----------

